# New tort pens



## Iluvemturts (Sep 6, 2007)

We started this project at the beginning of summer......it's still not done but I wanted to share.
I'll have to re post the exact measurements. Our plans are to completely enclose the entire top with light weight screen panels that my hub is going to make. We started with chicken wire but I didnt like the look of it and was fearful of a branch smashing through and messing stuff up.

We rented a trench hole digger and split the cost with a friend that used it right after we did.
Craig dug it down 12 inches. He's such a ham  
[img=640x480]http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c39/ILUVENTURTS/100_0882.jpg[/img]

Putting the walls up was fun...the gnats were in swarms...breathing was hard....it was like snorting bugs :blink: 
[img=640x480]http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c39/ILUVENTURTS/100_0883.jpg[/img]

The wood is 4 ft fencing that we sunk a foot into the ground. To get in I have to use a couple of stools. I'm not sure how I'm going to fix that. Its a bit of a pain but I want it tall to make it harder for someone to steal them...especially after the panels get put on....They will be locked.
[img=640x480]http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c39/ILUVENTURTS/100_0891.jpg[/img]

In the first enclosure on the left are my Hermanns. I now have a little blue kiddy pool with a couple of spotted turts in the pool. The Hermanns just crawl around it
The second enclosure from the left is a Russian pen . The 3rd is another Russian pen and the 4th is kind of empty except when its HOT out and I put the 2 Big boy Leopard torts I have, in there. I also have another blue pool in there with my female spotted turtle in it. I'll get some up to date pics tomarrow ,weather permitting.  Ive had to replant several times now because they totally mow it down.


Thanks to Hubby Craig for all the hard work .  
Thanks for looking


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 6, 2007)

I love it Tracy, were did you get the fencing? I am in the process of redoing all of mine to make room for new additions and to re dog proof them. I can't wait to see the updated pics. What are the deminsions for the pens or the total size?


----------



## Josh (Sep 7, 2007)

whoa that looks like a great project. cant wait to see the updates photos and the dimensions. looks like a great design too!


----------



## T-P (Sep 7, 2007)

AMAZING enclosures!
its very good that they have such large enclosures.
When my lil babies are fully grown i am looking into building large enclosures.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments...its been fun. 
The fencing is 4' X 6' panels we got from Menards. The enclosure is roughly 18' X 25'.


----------



## T-P (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice.
Im so jelous right now haha! but if i had an outdoor pen like that! id never find my babies.


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow thats huge.Thats about as big as my bake yard.Humpfree whats it.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2007)

I wish I had known about trench hole diggers when we built our pens. We dug ours in by hand. Something for us to keep in mind for our next project.

Looks like some really nice set ups in the making.


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 25, 2007)

Wowwww very nice! I like that alot! I am going to do something like that this winter... My idea was good, but yours is better... Mind if I pinch a bit of ur idea?


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 25, 2007)

go ahead. Im honored you all like it.


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 26, 2007)

Tracy I have got to get over there and see all your critters and see these pens in person sometime soon girl. I also want to invite you guys over for a visit as well. We are in Theresa now, so a little closer then we were when we were in West Bend.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Great Pens. I'm sure your torts and turts will be very happy in them. 
Can't wait to own a home so I can do something like that. I am making some adjustments in my yard now and will post pics when I can.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 27, 2007)

JustAnja said:


> Tracy I have got to get over there and see all your critters and see these pens in person sometime soon girl. I also want to invite you guys over for a visit as well. We are in Theresa now, so a little closer then we were when we were in West Bend.




I would love for you to visit. I'll PM you my phone or vica versa .I'm not sure the hubby would come visit you...he's MAJOR freaked by snakes (snicker....lol) but I wouldn't mind them. 
He won't even go by them in the pet stores....lol but I'll ask


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 27, 2007)

hehehe Well we are sitting at over 150 snakes at the moment. About 50/50 venomous and non-venomous. Of course they are in their own room in the basement so he could avoid them by just not going into that room.  I will email you my numbers.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 27, 2007)

ROFL I cant wait till he gets home to ask him lol.....geee that sounds almost cruel lol


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope nope nope is all he kept saying lol. He did say he was glad I didn't have any snakes.  I tried , I even had him read the post and he was still very sure it wouldnt happen.


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh well, maybe if you get a chance to come over by yourself you can do that. I will try to get up with you and swing by over there in the next few weeks.s


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 1, 2007)

We started clearing back some woods on the north end of the house where it gets allot of sunshine for the new tort pens we will be putting in next spring. I also threw out some grass and clover seeds to see if they will come up in that area at all. Dan and I will be looking over all the different pen ideas ive found here and online and of course over your pens Tracy so we can decide how we want to do the pens. I cant wait to get started, Im afraid its going to be a long winter of waiting.


----------

